
Exercise for High Blood Pressure - Olshansky
https://www.fitnesssolutionsplus.ca/blog/exercise-high-blood-pressure/
======
tzs
Since getting an Apple Watch in early May, and discovering that I'm as
susceptible to psychologically manipulative gamification as most people are,
I've been doing a 30 minute walk in the morning to close my exercise ring for
the day.

I have high blood pressure and take pills for it. I measure my blood pressure
at least twice a day (just before taking pills in the morning and evening),
and occasionally at other times.

My blood pressure has definitely lowered a noticeable amount. That doesn't
prove anything, but it correlates well and I made no other changes anywhere
near that time that would be expected to affect blood pressure.

One question I have concerns distribution. Does it matter if 30 minutes of
daily walking is done as one 30 minute walk, or split into separate morning
and evening 15 minute walks, or maybe even 10 minute morning, mid-day, and
evening walks?

------
throwaway3627
I needed this info because I was worried about exercising. I have anxiety-like
physiological issues, tachycardia, high blood pressure and exercise
intolerance without clear causes. I was even admitted to Stanford's cardiac
unit for a week, leaving without a clear identified cause after a battery of
tests including a 12 lead ECG, stress echo and catheterization. I suspect
pulmonary hypertension as I was never ever able to run a mile continuously to
save my life at any age without being out of breath, and I have an undiagnosed
CTD like Marfan but not (span > 1.0 and many other indicators). Been on
propranolol er 160 mg for about a year and 10 mg/dose CBD isolate tincture for
about 8 months.

------
corysama
Exercise for High Blood Pressure _Reduction_

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
A useful distinction :-)

Otherwise we'd have a list like

* lift weights with improper technique

* stare at a picture of your least-favorite politician

* start a discussion of tabs vs. spaces on IRC

* get a job in high-speed Trading

------
bsmitty5000
I think this is the first place I've seen recently that says steady-state
cardio is better than HIIT for anything. It does seem odd that they study they
cite compared equal times for steady-state vs HIIT; I thought one of the main
benefits was with HIIT you can see benefits with less time.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
So to summarize... basically any exercise will help blood pressure. Benefits
observed as low as 15 minutes of low intensity cardio, although it does look
like higher intensity is preferred for strength training.

